# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه استنفورد

## Joker72

*این دانشگاه تاریخچه باحالی داره که فکر کردم شاید برای شما هم مثل من جالب باشه:
*





حتما تا الان اسم دانشگاه استنفورد رو شنیدین بچه ها . امروز یه داستانی در باره ی چگونگی تاسیس این دانشگاه خوندم گفتم برای شما هم بذارم .

داستان واقعی: خانمی با لباس کتان راه راه وشوهرش با کت وشلوار دست دوز و کهنه در شهر بوستن از قطار پایین آمدند و بدون هیچ قرار قبلی راهی دفتر رییس دانشگاه هاروارد شدند.

منشی فوراً متوجه شد این زوج روستایی هیچ کاری در هاروارد ندارند و احتمالاً اشتباهی وارد دانشگاه شده اند. مرد به آرامی گفت: «مایل هستیم رییس را ببینیم.»

منشی با بی حوصلگی گفت: «ایشان امروز گرفتارند.»

خانم جواب داد: « ما منتظر خواهیم شد.»

منشی ساعتها آنها را نادیده گرفت و به این امید بود که بالاخره دلسرد شوند و پی کارشان بروند. اما این طور نشد. منشی که دید زوج روستایی پی کارشان نمی روند سرانجام تصمیم گرفت برای ملاقات با رییس از او اجازه بگیرد و رییس نیز بالاجبار پذیرفت. رییس با اوقات تلخی آهی کشید و از دل رضایت نداشت که با آنها ملاقات کند. به علاوه از اینکه اشخاصی با لباس کتان و راه راه وکت وشلواری دست دوز و کهنه وارد دفترش شده، خوشش نمی آمد.

خانم به او گفت: «ما پسری داشتیم که یک سال در هاروارد درس خواند. وی اینجا راضی بود. اما حدود یک سال پیش در حادثه ای کشته شد. شوهرم و من دوست داریم بنایی به یادبود او در دانشگاه بنا کنیم.»

رییس با اکراه گفت :« خانم محترم ما نمی توانیم برای هرکسی که به هاروارد می آید و می میرد، بنایی برپا کنیم….»

خانم به سرعت توضیح داد: «آه… نه…. نمی خواهیم مجسمه بسازیم. فکر کردیم بهتر باشد ساختمانی به هاروارد بدهیم.»

رییس لباس کتان راه راه و کت و شلوار دست دوز و کهنه آن دو را برانداز کرد و گفت: «یک ساختمان! می دانید هزینه ی یک ساختمان چقدر است؟ ارزش ساختمان های موجود در هاروارد هفت و نیم میلیون دلار است.»

خانم یک لحظه سکوت کرد. رییس خشنود بود. شاید حالا می توانست از شرشان خلاص شود. زن رو به شوهرش کرد و آرام گفت: «آیا هزینه راه اندازی دانشگاه همین قدر است؟ پس چرا خودمان دانشگاه راه نیندازیم؟»

شوهرش سر تکان داد. رییس سردرگم بود. آقا و خانمِ “لیلاند استنفورد” بلند شدند و راهی کالیفرنیا شدند، یعنی جایی که دانشگاهی ساختند که تا ابد نام آنها را برخود دارد:

دانشگاه استنفورد از بزرگترین دانشگاههای جهان، یادبود پسری که هاروارد به او اهمیت نداد.

----------


## Anahita Najafi

در مورد Stanford، دیدن این لینک خالی از لطف نیست.

----------


## Dynamic

بچه های رشته های فنی و انسانی و هنر که هیچی ولی برای رشته های پزشکی/دندانپزشکی/داروسازی که هوی و هوس این دانشگاه ها رو داشته باشن از جمله خودم فقط میشه "گریست " چون با این سیاستهای دولت امریکا هر سال امکان ورود غیر آمریکایی به تخصص های این رشته ها در آمریکا از همین میزان اپسیلون شانس فعلی هم کمتر میشه  :Yahoo (101): 
یک سرچی توی اینترنت بکنید مخصوصا Appyabroad پره از دانشجویان دانشگاهای برتر از ایران توی این سه تا رشته که بعد از 4-5 سال این در اون در زدن نتونستن وارد بشن و میگن با این سیاستهای کنگره آمریکا وضعیت هروز بدتر از دیروز میشه.

----------


## masood2013

> بچه های رشته های فنی و انسانی و هنر که هیچی ولی برای رشته های پزشکی/دندانپزشکی/داروسازی که هوی و هوس این دانشگاه ها رو داشته باشن از جمله خودم فقط میشه "گریست " چون با این سیاستهای دولت امریکا هر سال امکان ورود غیر آمریکایی به تخصص های این رشته ها در آمریکا از همین میزان اپسیلون شانس فعلی هم کمتر میشه 
> یک سرچی توی اینترنت بکنید مخصوصا Appyabroad پره از دانشجویان دانشگاهای برتر از ایران توی این سه تا رشته که بعد از 4-5 سال این در اون در زدن نتونستن وارد بشن و میگن با این سیاستهای کنگره آمریکا وضعیت هروز بدتر از دیروز میشه.


داداش شما رتبه 1 کشور شو، ببین آمریکا خودش میاد بهت التماس میکنه یا نه :yahoo (4):

----------


## Dynamic

> داداش شما رتبه 1 کشور شو، ببین آمریکا خودش میاد بهت التماس میکنه یا نه :yahoo (4):


امریکا برای رشته پزشکی به رتبه 1 نه و هیچ رتبه دیگری اهمیت نمیده!
در دنیای سرمایه داری منطق اینه که چقدر پول میتونی برای سیستم در بیاری که بهت اهمیت بده! نه پول برای "خودت" 
برای رشته های فنی مهندسی اوضاع فرق میکنه
استاد از شرکت پروژه میگیره واسه پروژش دانشجو باید بگیره که باهاش کار کنند روی اون پروژه و از اون گرنت یه مبغی رو به عنوان های مختلف به دانشجو میده و کار دانشجو با اون استاد در قالب ta یا ra خواهد بود و پولی که میگیره میتونه شامل شهریه دانشگاه و هزینه ماهیانه و جتی پول ترنسفر فرودگاهی رو هم شامل بشه
در نهایت پولی از شرکت صنعتی اومده به دانشگاه هم استاد ازش منتفع شده هم دانشجو با استاد"کار" کرده (نه درس خوندن صرف) و پروژه تمام شده شرکت هم از بهبود کیفیت محصولش نتیجه گرفته و سرمایه گذاریش رو باید توسعه بده با مدیریت مالی و منابعیش(بچه های اقتصاد و .....) و محصولش رو بفروشه و از سرمایه گذاریش تا چندین برابر سود میکنه و این چرحه مدام ادامه داره.
در پزشکی
دانشجو میره دانشگاه "درس میخونه" (کاری نمیکنه) و بعدشم مره برای خودش کار میکنه.
این وسط استدالا سرمایه داری اینه من چرا باید روی ایشون هزینه کنم؟ هرچقدرم در بیاره توی جیب خودش میره. 
خانم فاطمه جوادی رتبه 1 کنکور تجربی! هم نه امریکا نه هیچ کشور دگیری التماسش نکرد و نهایتا"محبور" شد بره توی فیلد علوم پایه بیوتکنولوژی و اینها که دیگه اساس نیازی به پزشکی خوندن نیست براش با لیسانس بیولوژی راحتتر میشه وادر شد تا دکترای پزشکی.
کلا میگم این مسیر واسه پزشکی/دارو/دندون دیزاین نشده...

----------


## Dayi javad

ملت واس یاد بود بچشون دانشگاه میسازن و میشه جز 10 دانشگاه برتر جهان
اون وقت ایران دانشگاهش میشه 300 الی 400 جهان با افتخار اعلام میکنن !!

باید از ایران رفت 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
الکی مثلا من میخوام برم خارج درس بخونم :yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):

----------


## Dynamic

از ایران باید خیلی زود رفت خیلی زود تر از اونچه فکرشو میکنید. جایی فرش قرمز پهن نمیکنن. و این نیست بیان به ما بگن بفرما بیا بشین میز کناری اوباما پا رو پا بنداز. ولی همیکنه از امکاناتی مثل فرهنگ بالا/هوای خوب/ امکان انتخابهای گوناگون واسه خرج کردن پولی که بدست بیاری و خیلییییییییییییی چیزای دیگه بهره مند بشی کافیه. 
ایران میلیاردر هم باشی سفر میشه رفت شمال و از شمال برگشت:yahoo (4): کیفور هم میشیم با دهاتای شمال :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Dayi javad

> از ایران باید خیلی زود رفت خیلی زود تر از اونچه فکرشو میکنید. جایی فرش قرمز پهن نمیکنن. و این نیست بیان به ما بگن بفرما بیا بشین میز کناری اوباما پا رو پا بنداز. ولی همیکنه از امکاناتی مثل فرهنگ بالا/هوای خوب/ امکان انتخابهای گوناگون واسه خرج کردن پولی که بدست بیاری و خیلییییییییییییی چیزای دیگه بهره مند بشی کافیه. 
> ایران میلیاردر هم باشی سفر میشه رفت شمال و از شمال برگشت:yahoo (4): کیفور هم میشیم با دهاتای شمال


پول رفتنش نیس داداش !!
پولم داشته باشی ایران واست بهشت میشه !! 







  * 	نمناک*  *سرگرمی*  *گوناگون*  زندگی یک بچه پولدار تهران +  تصاویر












 *زندگی یک بچه پولدار تهران +  تصاویر* 
*پولدار  بودن باحال است. حتی بچه پولدار بودن هم باحال است. حتی حس بچه پولدار  بودن هم، ای، بدک نیست. در ادامه با زندگی یک بچه پولدار تهرانی بیشتر اشنا  شوید.* بازدید : 38829 نفر

پولدارها این همه پول را از کجا می آورند؟ *زندگی* یک بچه پولدار چگونه است؟ یک بچه *پولدار* چه دغدغه ای دارد؟ اصلا یه بچه پولدا ممکن است دغدغه ای هم داشته باشد؟ در ادامه گپ و گفتی با یک *بچه* *مایه* دار که پول تو جیبی یک روزش اندازه حقوق یک ماه یک کارمند است را میخوانید با ماهمراه باشید.
ظاهرش شیک و باکلاس است ولی نه آنقدر که چیز متفاوتی در پوشش و مدل موهایش  به چشم بیاید. اگر حرف هایش را نشنوی، باور نمی کنی که حقوق ماهیانه یک  کارمند پول توجیبی یک روزش است. در حرف هایش غیر از بی خیالی مایه دارانه،  نشان خاصی از تجمل و بچه پولداری نیست. حتی پیج بچه پولدارهای *تهران* را هم ندیده است و فقط از این ور و آن ور تعریف هایش را شنیده است.
مثل بیشتر پولدارها، در مقابل سوال هایی مثل این همه پول را از کجا آوردی؟  گارد دارد و از همان اول شرط می کند که از این سوال ها نپرسیم. حتی با  اینکه در رابطه با خانه و زندگی اش فکت های قابل پیگیری می دهد ولی اصرار  دارد اسمی ازش برده نشود. در مقابل اصرارها برای گفتن اسمش می خندد و می  گوید: حالا چه فرقی می کنه؟! اصلا بنویس علی علی زاده!*قبول داری بچه پولداری؟*
اگر به معنای بدش در نظر نگیریم، آره، چرا قبول نداشته باشم؟
*درآمدت از چه راهی است؟ از خانواده پول می گیری؟*
به طور ثابت که پول مشخصی بگیرم، نه؛ ولی هر وقت بخوام از خانه بیرون بروم،  پدر، مادربزرگ و پدربزرگم جدا جدا می گویند «این پول را بگیر دست خالی  بیرون نروی.
*این پول توجیبی تقریبا چقدر است؟*
چیز ثابتی نیست. هر کسی هر چقدر پول نقد دم دستش باشد، یک مقدارش را به من می دهد.
*حالا به طور میانگین چقدر می گیری؟*
از هر نفر، سیصد چهارصد هزار تومان.
*یعنی در ماه 40-30 میلیون تومان پول توجیبی می گیری؟!*
آره. حالا نه با این غلظت، چون کم و زیاد می شود. بسته به خواسته های آن زمانم پول می گیرم.
*چه کار می کنی با این همه پول؟*
این پول زیادی نیست برای خرج کردن. یعنی هر چقدر هم که پول داشته باشی، راه  برای خرج کردنش وجود دارد. مثلا پیراهن آ ث میلان را - که خیلی خوشم می  آید - از نمایندگی اش 500 هزار تومان می خرم. یا یک کمربند می بینم مارک  است، یک میلیون پولش را می دهم. اینطور نیست که برای خرج کردن مشکلی داشته  باشی.
*به طور معمول صبح تا شبت را چطور می گذرانی؟*
 (می خندد) زندگی من صبح تا شب ندارد.*چرا؟*
من معمولا 4 بعدازظهر از خواب بیدار می شوم و 8 صبح می خوابم.
*خب چهار عصر تا هشت صبح ات را چطور می گذرانی؟*
بیدار که می شوم، غذایی که مادربزرگم آماده کرده است را می خورم. دوش می  گیرم و با بی ام و از خانه می زنم بیرون برای دور دور. البته اسم دور دور  بد در رفته. اصلا اهل این نیستم که توی خیابان کسی را سوار کنم. با دوستانم  قرار می گذارم و با ماشین توی خیابان می چرخیم. بیرون شام می خورم و شب  خانه یکی جمع می شویم و تا هفت هشت صبح بیدار می مانیم.
*تا صبح چه کار می کنید؟*
اگر پیش بچه ها باشم، دسته جمعی بازی می کنیم و اگر خانه تنها باشم معمولا  تا صبح با لپ تاپم فیلم و سریال های روز دنیا را پیگیری می کنم. صبح هم یک  چیزی می خورم و می خوابم.
*یعنی هر روز همینطور بی هدف توی خیابان چرخ می زنی؟*
- آره خب. این گاز دادن بهم حال می دهد، مخصوصا توی اتوبان.*حوصله ات سر نمی رود؟ از این همه یکنواختی خسته نمی شوی؟*
چرا؛ یک بار اینقدر حوصله ام سر رفته بود که رفتم در یک صرافی و با حقوق  ماهی 800 هزار تومان کار کردم. همه مسخره می کردند و می گفتند تو که اینقدر  پول داری، چرا اینجا کار می کنی ولی برای من پول مهم نبود. می خواستم یک  کاری کنم که احساس مثبت بودن بهم دست بدهد. البته بعد از یک مدت که کار یاد  گرفته بودم، به مشکل خوردم و بیرون آمدم.
*تا حالا شده است کسی از این دوستانت به این خرج کردن های بی رویه ات ایراد بگیرد؟*
زیاد پیش می آید. یکی از دوستانم - که چهره شناخته شده ای هم هست - بهم می  گوید می دانی با این شلوار مثلا دو میلیون تومانی تو، چند نفر می توانند  شلوارهای معمولی بخرند؟
*چه واکنشی نشان می دهی؟*
خب منم آدمم. برایم مهم است که یک عده به نان شب شان هم محتاجند؛ این قضیه  ذهنم را آزار می دهد و تا حدی کمک می کنم ولی مسئول بی پولی این آدم ها که  من نیستم.
*مثلا به این بچه های سر چهارراه ها، چقدر کمک می کنی؟*
یک اشتباهی که در مورد من می کنید این است که انگار با این فضاها غریبه ام و  فقط از پشت شیشه ماشینم می بینم شان ولی گفتم، خانه ما منیریه است و من با  خیلی از این آدم ها برخورد دارم.*واقعا؟ حالا با این همه درآمد، چرا منیریه؟*
ما خانوادگی در این محل بزرگ شدیم و با این فضاها حال می کنیم. البته خانه مان خفن است. فکرتان سمت خانه کلنگی های محل نرود!
*تا حالا شده برای پول لنگ بمانی؟*
آره خب. من هم چیزهایی می خواستم که نتوانسته ام بخرم یا مثلا اینکه پول  زیاد دارم، دلیل نمی شود با فروشنده ها چانه نزنم و فروشنده هر چقدر گفت من  هم بدهم. بحث کلاس و این حرف ها به کنار ولی هر وقت حس کنم که می خواهد  سرم را کلاه بگذارد، سعی می کنم با بحث، از حقم دفاع کنم. بارها شده است  300-200 هزار تومان از قیمت اولیه ارزان تر خریده ام.
*سخت ترین لحظات زندگی ات که حسابی کلافه ات کرده کی بوده؟*
چند ماه پیش ماشینم را فروختم و گفتم یک مدت بدون ماشین زندگی می کنم. یک  هفته نرسیده بود که اینقدر کلافه شدم که رفتم پیش بابا و گفتم «بابا، من  دیگه خسته شدم، ماشین می خوام.» بابا هم گفت برو هر کدام را می خواهی بخر و  همین بی ام و را برایم خرید.

----------


## Dynamic

بدون پول هم میشه رفت .
برای من با پول هم ایران بهشت نیست. اصلن پشیمون شدم از اینکه اینجا کنکور دادم. حاضرم یه رشته پایین ترو آمریکا بخونم. من یکبار هم برای کلیرنس اقدام کردن پره سفارت آمریکا در ترکیه دانشجوی های رشته های به اصطلاح تاپ بود انصراف داده بودند ولی آفیسر قبول نمیکرد.و
از دختره پرسید چرا از داروسازی انصراف دادی میخوای بری آمریکا لیسانس زیست بخونی دختره گفت علاقه ای نداره به داروسازی و به زیست علاقه مندم. آفیسر عزیز هم بچه نبود که میگفت دروغ میگی هدف از این کار فقط رفتن و برنگشتن هست . و نهایتا کلیر نشد بنده خدا تا 100 روز هم حدودا کلیرنسش طول کشید.

----------


## Dayi javad

بی پول چ جور میخوای بری !!! اگ اینطور بود الان همه رفته بودن از جمله خود من  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dynamic

دیگه بدون پول بدون که به اون صورتم نه ولی نه اینکه نیاز به این سطحی باشه که لینکشو دادی. میشه قسمتی از هزینه های تحصیو داد بعد از ترمای بالاتر فاند گرفت.
من دوستم از ترم دو لیسانس تونست 90% هزینه هاشو با فاندهایی که از موسسات مختلف میگرفت پوشش بده. تازه فاند برای لیسانس خیلی کم هست ولی دکترا و ارشد زیاده و خوبه.
باید تلاش کرد با دوس دارم دوس دارم که نمیشه.

----------


## Dayi javad

درسته !!

----------

